# Slow Document Delivery to the Fire Versus Kindle 3g



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone experiencing very slow document delivery time to your Fire, versus the Kindle 3g?  I emailed a book in mobi format for conversion to Kindle, and it was sent immediately to my Kindle 3g. Trying to get it sent to the Fire is a long, long wait. I sent another book the same way, and I didn't receive it on my Fire, until the next morning.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I just emailed a doc to my Fire and it downloaded in less than a minute.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

collett said:


> I just emailed a doc to my Fire and it downloaded in less than a minute.


I wonder why it is so slow for me.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm sorry. I have no idea. Mine was a personal word doc. But I wouldn't think that would make any difference.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I sent a couple of documents that were originally PDF.  For each I sent once with 'convert' and once without as i wanted to see the difference on the fire.  They came within a minute or two. . . at least, I gave it a couple of minutes to get to Amazon and get back -- I was also multitasking -- and then touched sync and there it was each time.  I sent them all out separately and the timing was about the same each time.


----------

